# EU RNS-510 in a US car



## lastinline1998 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone knows if a Europe RNS-510 will work in a US car.


----------



## Patrick Darke (Feb 15, 2000)

*Re: EU RNS-510 in a US car (lastinline1998)*

It will turn on, and the radio will receive stations. However you will NOT be able to load North American Maps. Other than that, it works fine.


----------



## lastinline1998 (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it a different software for the EU unit? Or is the DVD format different?


----------



## Mike_Grind (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (lastinline1998)*

Hi,
Difference between EU-US is not only in SW but also in HW (HD tuner, FM tuner has different range, RDS for EU etc....). DVD drive is same Philips for all versions but on production line with command they set region (EU,US,China,Japan). This region setting can be changed with service tool and correct command.


----------

